# Ford Racing Puma Detail



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

*Ford Racing Puma Detail*
25 Hours Over 3 Days​
Right, here it goes. My first proper detail and write up, of my Ford Racing Puma. Over the past year I've done a load of research, practice and even attended a detailing day at Auto Finesse in December of 2011. So I thought it was about time to try and implement everything I have learnt.

Writing isn't my strong point so I do apologise now if this doesn't flow properly and if there is any grammar or spelling mistakes. But hopefully the photos will do most of the talking.

I have a few goals for this detail. Firstly the main reason is to practice and build on my polishing skills to get more confident and the second is to prep and protect the FRP in its first outing since October for its cam belt change.

I'm sure most of you are aware the Ford Racing Puma is basically the RS of Pumas, only 500 was created and have been regarded by many magazines as the best handling front wheel drive car ever created. It's the only Ford to carry the Ford Racing name and it came with a price tag of £23,000 in the year 2000 these beasts had a high price tag and it's very hard to explain the price tag an till you drive one.

Mine is number 190 out of the 500 and I've owned her since October 2010. Like many FRPs mine has a personalised plate L90 FRP, which stands for 190 FRP.

I have collected various products and tools over the past few months especially for this week. The majority of the Auto Finesse products were picked up from Polished Bliss with they Fantastic 3 for 2 offers they have done for the last few weeks. And everything else has been bought from a range of different online retailers which I've had a fantastic service from everyone I have bought from so a thank you to Polished Bliss, Clean Your Car, i4 Detailing and Chemical Guys UK.

*Day One;
*
So here it goes, I started early on Monday 26th March with a trip down to Auto Finesse to pick up the last remaining items needed to complete the detail witch was a fantastic way to start the day as all the guys down there are great. So big thanks to James and Sian for the fantastic and friendly service.








So with the day off to a good start I headed back home to start work. Firstly I needed to bring the car out of the garage where she has been nicely tucked away from the elements since October, A thin layer of dust as built up over the months she been away. So she isn't looking her prettiest at the moment but I hope by the end of the week she will be looking her best she has for along time.






























































As the car was mainly covered in dust I chose not to do a pre wash, so a quick squirt down with the jet wash was enough to loosen the dust ready for the main wash. The main wash was done using Auto Finesse Leather, A DoDo Juice Basics micro fibre sponge and 2-bucket method using 2 Chemical Guys buckets and one grit guard.



































I need each panel at a time, as it was a pretty hot day, starting with the roof, windows, bonnet, boot, wings, doors then bumpers. Each panel was rinsed toughly after washing.








Once I had washed the entire car I moved on to APCing each section of the car, around badges, panel gaps, windows, lights and anything else a sponge couldn't get at. I used Meguiars APC at 8:1 was used for this and a Valet Pro 1 inch brush.


























Once I had washed the car to a level where I thought it was good enough to move on, it was on to the de contaminating stage. I started this stage by removing Iron Fallout using Auto Smarts Fallout Remover. This was sprayed onto the car using an Auto Smart spray bottle and agitated with a DoDo Juice Basics micro fibre sponge. Unfortunately I don't have any photos of this stage or the next two as it was getting a bit hot to leave the products on a grab some photos.

Once I had swiftly rinsed off the Fallout Remover I moved on to de tarring the car, not much was present but a few small dots behind the wheel arches. These was removed using Auto Smarts Tardis sprayed using an Auto Smart spray bottle and wiped off using a Costco micro fibre cloth. Once again a full rinse and I moved on to the next stage.


























Claying was up next, I used Sonus extra fine clay and Meguiars last touch quick detailer as the lube. I worked round the car and clayed the windows, lights and all body panels. A full 2-bucket wash followed to remove and reaming products and I then dried the car using a Generic Blue fluffy drying towel.



































The car was then rolled back in to the garage ready to start machine polishing. I have recently bought the new DeWalt Dwp849X rotary machine polisher from Machine Mart so today is her first usage. As well as my first machine I have bought all 3 Lake Country140mm Rotary H-T Cutting, Polishing and Finishing Pads from Polished Bliss. Along with 3 polishes from Menzerna, 85RE, 203S and S500,

















​I taped up the rear arch on the driver's side as a test patch and began testing to find the right combo. I started with 85RE on a Polishing pad but I didn't even touch it. I stepped it up to 203S on the Polishing pad, which again didn't even touch anything. So I then moved onto S500 with Cutting pad, which I was getting, some where with to I went to remove the residue, which was then re marking the paint.

I decided to call it a day after that to save myself getting frustrated at the car, as a clean head would be better for working in the morning. Total hours on car for day one. 5 Hours.

*Day Two;*

Day two started with another early trip to Auto Finesse after sending a few messages to James, it was decided some nice new micro fibres was in order. When I was there I was explained my situation to James who suggested I tried some 3M Yellow top on my polishing pad. James very kindly let me take some with me and I owe them big time. Thank you very much James and Sian!

I also got to see Sian's new Mini Copper S, which is a cracking little motor and sounds pretty dam good!

I headed back to try the new polish I started with the same rear arch but I had to re tape as I pulled off yesterdays tape last night just before heading out the garage. I first tried 3M Yellow top on my Polishing pad and got some good results, not perfect but much better then previous efforts yesterday. I decided to try the 3M Yellow top on the Cutting pad and I got some better results still. I decided this was a good combo and carried on around the car.















































































































































It was getting pretty late the time I had finished polishing the car so I left it like that to the morning, Very happy with myself. The finish isn't perfect but it's a lot better than it was and that's good enough for a few weeks. Total time spent today 10 Hours.

*Day Three;*

Today was mainly about finishing up the car, so I rolled the car back out of the garage to inspect my polishing work. The finished looked good but there is a small amount of holograms, which I will need to get out. I will leave them for now to I research in a pad and polish combo for my extremely hard paint. Any ideas?

I decided to apply a coat of Auto Finesse Tripple as a base for my sealant. So I went around applying it panel-by-panel and buffing in between coats. I applied Tripple via Micro Fibre Applicator and buffed using an edgeless micro fibre cloth.


























Once I had done a once over with Tripple I moved on to applying Auto Finesse Tough Coat, I applied a thin coat via a Tri Foam Applicator and once cured buffed off using a Luxury micro fibre cloth. I applied the sealant to all the body panels, lights, front splitter and number plates.

I applied a second coat of Tough coat to make sure I had an even coverage and I applied using the same method as before. This was my first time using Tough Coat and it was extremely easy to use and looks fantastic.



































A coat of DoDo Juice Skull Candy was applied on top of the Tough coat. IT was applied using a yellow sponge applicator and once cured was buffed using a luxury micro fibre cloth. You will have to continue reading to see the final paint shots……

Next up are the wheels and I will be doing them off the car so I need to raise the car and have it resting on axle stands. I used my 2 trusty Arcan jacks, which I picked up from Costco last time they had them in. They are the 2-ton Aluminium variety and the model number is (ALJ2T) http://www.arcanusa.com/lifting.html. I then used Halfords own brand 2-ton axle stands, which are superb value for money and especially so on a trade card.

Once i had the Puma up and sercue on the axle stands it was time to remove the wheels. I had previously cracked off the wheel nuts using a Sealey 19mm alloy wheel socket wrapped in 3m blue automotive to protect the white nylon and a Halfords 40-200nm Torque Wrench This has been a good setup for me for a while.

















I will be doing 2 wheel at a time, front first then rears. i placed them face down on a natural flex nylon mat to protect the faces and gave them a quick blast with the jetwash to remove any lose dirt. Bilberry wheel cleaner from Valet Pro diluted to 4:1 and spayred using an Meguiars Wheel Brightener Bottle and standard spray head. Once I had sprayed the wheels I agitated the chemical with a Valet Pro 1 Inch round brush and a Vikan soft rim brush.

I left this to dwell for a few minutes before I jet washed the chemical off. While I was waiting I prepared some Auto Smart Fallout Remover ready for the next step.


























Next up is to de ironize the back of the wheels; Auto Smart's Fallout Remover was the chemical of choice. I diluted the chemical at 2:1 and sprayed it onto the wheels using an Auto Smart spray bottle and spray head.

De Taring followed the Fallout Remover and i used Auto Smarts Tardis for this. Once i was happy i moved on to claying the wheels using Sonus extra fne clay and Meguiars last touch was used as a lube.

Each wheel was indvually dried first using an air line to blow out most of the left over water then dried using a Costco micro fibre cloth, while i had the air line out i pumped each tyre up to 30 PSI.

Finally a coat of Auto Finesse Rejuvenante was applied and a cat of Auto Finesse Mint Rims soon followed.












































Once i had the wheels out the way i moved on to finsihing the car, First i cleaned all the glass with Auto Finisse Crystal. Auto Finesse Gloss was applied to all the tyres. Auto Finesse Revive was applied to the small amount of trim. Auto Finesse Mercuary was applied to the the exushalt and Auto Finesse Finale was applied as a final wipe down.

















Total time speant on day 3 10 hours, total time of 25 hours.

*Products Used;
*
Products used in Washing;
•Auto Finesse Leather
•DoDo Juice Basic Micro Fibre Sponge
•Chemical Guys Buckets
•Chemical Guys Grit Guard
•Meguiars APC at 8:1
•Valet Pro 1 Inch Round Brush
•Auto Smart Fallout Remover
•Auto Smart Tardis

Products used on Polioshing;
•Dewalt Dwp849X
•3M Yellowtop
•Lake Country140mm Rotary H-T Cutting Pad

Products Used on Wheels;
•Vallet Pro Bilberry at 4:1
•Auto Smart Fallout Remover at 2:1
•Auto Smart Tardis
•Meguiars Last Touch at 1:1
•Sonus Extra Fine Clay
•Meguiars APC at 4:1
•Auto Finesse Rejuvenante
•Auto Finesse Mint Rims
•Auto Finesse Gloss Tyre Dressing
•Valet Pro 1 Inch Round Brush
•Vikan Soft Wheel Brush

Products Used on Finishing;
•Auto Finesse Tripple
•Auto Finesse Touch Coat
•DoDo Juice Skull Candy
•Auto Finesse Crystal
•Auto Finesse Gloss
•Auto Finesse Revive
•Auto Finesse Mercury
•Auto Finesse Finale

*Finished Photos;*


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Car looks very nice... good job and write up for your first go...

Holograms aren't so bad, I would have used a finishing polish and pad to go over the car again before moving on to the LSP stage... 3M ultafine is nice for that kind of stuff, but plenty of others out there...

:thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice future classic there.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mmmm racing puma, great work and a good write up


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning finish :buffer: - and a lovely car :argie:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work buddy, looks like the hard works paid off in the finish :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice write up good work.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work matey, i was thinking of using some of the Auto finesse range on the Tickford capri when it comes back from the bodyshop, even more so now lol


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Blimey that write up looks long Aaron. Nice work! I'll have a read when I get home.

Was this the FRP at the ZSOC rolling road day at AMD last year?

*Edit:* sorry mate, got your name wrong.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great write up. It looks amazing :argie: Do love FRPs:argie:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Lovely job there, the wheels look especially clean but that shine is something else too


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

looks very nice mate:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking job, and FRP :argie:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

First of all, no problem with the Grammer, it's perfect and free flows in one direction to the next, no worries there :thumb:

The finish, is outstanding, done yourself proud there, very nice detail from yourself, very good work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful :argie: Great write-up and I have a real soft spot for the FRP!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Lovely car now looks superb after your 25 hours of labour on it! 

Great choice of products too! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice car and good job


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Fan-bloody-tastic!! awesome car and really good write up. Have just ordered myself some AF products so now really looking forward to using them!!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Glorious!! 

Nice write-up and lovely car :thumb:

I had a Medium Steel Blue Puma 1.7, and often wondered about getting a FRP but never did. 

Very rare to see them out on the road now.


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Fantastic result, and a great write-up. Well done!
Not many of these out there now looking this good, I'd still like one.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments, makes it worth doing a long write up.



The Cueball said:


> Car looks very nice... good job and write up for your first go...
> 
> Holograms aren't so bad, I would have used a finishing polish and pad to go over the car again before moving on to the LSP stage... 3M ultafine is nice for that kind of stuff, but plenty of others out there...
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks Mate :thumb:, i'll get some on order next time i get paid as i would like to refine the paint even more :buffer:.



James B said:


> Nice work buddy, looks like the hard works paid off in the finish :thumb:


Thanks James, i owe you big time James and all these wouldn't of been possible without your help .



butler2.8i said:


> Stunning work matey, i was thinking of using some of the Auto finesse range on the Tickford capri when it comes back from the bodyshop, even more so now lol


Every single Auto Finesse item i have bought has been well worth it. They all really easy to use, work extremely well together and Finale and Mint Rims smell Amazing.



-PJB- said:


> Blimey that write up looks long Adam. Nice work! I'll have a read when I get home.
> 
> Was this the FRP at the ZSOC rolling road day at AMD last year?


Unfortunately it wasn't me. I know Taylor in 205 is a member on ZSOC and has been to AMD.



Trip tdi said:


> First of all, no problem with the Grammer, it's perfect and free flows in one direction to the next, no worries there :thumb:
> 
> The finish, is outstanding, done yourself proud there, very nice detail from yourself, very good work :thumb:


Thanks mate, means a lot :thumb:



Kobeone said:


> Fan-bloody-tastic!! awesome car and really good write up. Have just ordered myself some AF products so now really looking forward to using them!!


Thank you very much. You will be impressed, they are worth every penny.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks tonyy .

Photobucket was having a hissy fit a moment ago, but all sorted and photos are all up again .


----------



## grayz (Feb 2, 2006)

Fanastic detailed write up mate, and a gorgeous finish to a stunning car!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks stunning.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

car looks brand new fella, top job.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks suberb mate! (had a proper look now!)

My sister's neighbour has one of these, right down to the same tyres. FIT!

:thumb:


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you for the comments guys 



-PJB- said:


> Looks suberb mate! (had a proper look now!)
> 
> My sister's neighbour has one of these, right down to the same tyres. FIT!
> 
> :thumb:


Fantastic, do you know what number it is or do you have the number plate?


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice, I'm really coming round to performance blue lately. 


P.s. Where's gally?


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you ,

The FRP is Imperial Blue which is very similar to the newer Performance Blue. Imperial Blue has a tint of Purple which gives it a nice deep colour.

*Imperial Blue Cars:*

Escort Cosworth
Mondeo ST200
Ford Racing Puma
Mk1 Focus RS
Mk 5 Fiesta Zetec S

*Performance Blue Cars:*

Mk 2 Focus ST
Mk 2 Focus RS
Mk 6 Fiesta ST
Mk 7 Fiesta Zetec S (S1600 Edition)
Mondeo ST220


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looking forward to seeing this tomorrow


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow fantastic result


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

*Ford Racing Puma Detail*
KDS Detailing Day + Pre Day Wash​
*Pre Wash;*

Hopefully if you've reading this far down you have already read the main detail, which is documented in the first post, if not click back to the first page, and catch up!

After a very productive week and a 50-mile round trip to get the cambelt replaced. The Puma had started to pick up some road grime and dust. As I was attending the KDS Detailing day I thought it would be rude not to give her a quick clean.

So out with the hose, buckets and a few other detailing essentials. I set about give the Puma a quick clean. Not much dirt, but a build up of dust in some places and a build of brake dust from the Alcons. I've tried to capture the dirt best I can.





















































I started with a gentle hose down with the hose and sprinkle head, which my very lovely girlfriend took control of while I prepared 2 buckets ready for the wash stage.

Below are a few photos of the beading of the water, the 2 coats of Auto Finesse Tough Coat and 1 coat of DoDo Juice Skull Candy doing a fantastic job.












































After Lottie gave the Puma a good hose down, I did a full wash of the body, lights and windows using Auto Finesse Leather shampoo, DoDo Juice Micro Fibre sponge and 2-bucket method using 2 Chemical guys buckets.

A full rinse followed after again provided by my helper, I tackled the wheels next using Meguiars APC at 10:1 and a Vikan soft Wheel brush. The mint rims kept the dust from sticking and the wheels was cleaned with very little effort. The wheels were dried using an airline to blast most of the water away then pat dried using Costco micro fibre cloths.

We then dried the Puma using 2 Generic blue drying towels and cleaned the windows using Auto Finesse Crystal. I quickly went around the car with Auto Finesse Finale before putting the Puma back in the Garage.





















































*KDS Detailing Day;*

We left pretty early for the day, to ensure we could keep a steady 60mph to Gillingham and to arrive and get a good parking spot. We left at 8 and had a really good journey arriving just after 9. Unfortunatly a lorry had splashed water all up the front of the Puma in the road works on the M25 so a little clean up was needed on arrival.








I removed the front number and proceded with an ONR spray wash down to remove any ride grime and brake dust. I cleaned the windows with Auto Finesse Cyrstal and gave the paint a quick deatil using Auto Finesse Final.












































​
I had a fantastic day, and a big thank you to all the orginiasers. There was some nice interest in the Puma which is always nice. It was nice to meet loads of new people with the same interests.

*Products Used;*

Products Used in Washing;
•	Auto Finesse Leather
•	DoDo Juice Basic Micro Fibre Sponge
•	Chemical Guys Buckets
•	Chemical Guys Grit Guard
•	Meguiars APC at 10:1
•	Vikan Soft Wheel Brush
•	Blue Generic Drying Towels
•	Auto Finesse Crystal
•	Auto Finesse Finale

Products Used at KDS;
•	Auto Finesse Crystal
•	Auto Finesse Finale
•	Optimum No Rinise


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

only just spotted this, very good read.

Lovely results mate, that training day really paid off by the looks of the pics. I've had similar encounters with the Menzerna and 3m compounds

I'm surprised there hasn't been more mention of arch gap yet. lol but that's normally kept for Gally over on cliosport.net


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> only just spotted this, very good read.
> 
> Lovely results mate, that training day really paid off by the looks of the pics. I've had similar encounters with the Menzerna and 3m compounds
> 
> I'm surprised there hasn't been more mention of arch gap yet. lol but that's normally kept for Gally over on cliosport.net


Thank you mate, makes it worth posting up with all the nice comments.

To be fair it has got big gaps between the wheels and the arches but it still needs to be practical. It's in it's standard form and can only just clear speed humps. So for a visual prospective it would look better but for practal use, no thank you.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah I know mate, was only teasing. Gally gets plenty of it. I no that anything other than the OE setup ruins the handling, shame really as they do look awesome a fraction lower.

I was hoping to give our new Focus a good going over like this summer, but will probably be a panel at a time as no garage to hand. May be picking your brains as it'll be my first ford paint


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## BentleyL (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the mention bubba!  Always happy to help!

-Best girlfriend ever  
X


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Apologies about missing this first time around mate, looks fantastic mate and you've spent plenty of time on it.

I'm a massive AF fan, not had a product yet that disappointed. 

Is that an aftermarket exhaust with the bar in it? The ex owner of mine spent £1700 at Ford buying the full original exhaust, lucky me as I try to keep it as OE as possible.

I have just replaced the manifold not but a week ago for a Milltek item (although still OE) it's stainless steel. I wasn't willing to buy another mild steel one after seeing the state of the old one after 3 years on the car, shocking...










It's wearing old C1 at the moment and I love it. No doubt it'll be detailed and topped at the start of summer. Might treat it to something special.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> Yeah I know mate, was only teasing. Gally gets plenty of it. I no that anything other than the OE setup ruins the handling, shame really as they do look awesome a fraction lower.
> 
> I was hoping to give our new Focus a good going over like this summer, but will probably be a panel at a time as no garage to hand. May be picking your brains as it'll be my first ford paint


Give me a message when your planning on doing it and i'll come over and give you a hand. :thumb:



gally said:


> Apologies about missing this first time around mate, looks fantastic mate and you've spent plenty of time on it.


Thank you very much, I've always enjoyed reading your threads on 467 and hopefully will get to read some more soon.



gally said:


> I'm a massive AF fan, not had a product yet that disappointed.


It does what it says it does and it does it with no hassle and easy to use.



gally said:


> Is that an aftermarket exhaust with the bar in it? The ex owner of mine spent £1700 at Ford buying the full original exhaust, lucky me as I try to keep it as OE as possible.
> 
> I have just replaced the manifold not but a week ago for a Milltek item (although still OE) it's stainless steel. I wasn't willing to buy another mild steel one after seeing the state of the old one after 3 years on the car, shocking...


The exhaust is a bodge on there at the moment and i'm looking to replace it.

It is a Piper S/S Manifold > Standerd FRP Cat > Normal Puma Muffler > Original Piper back box. It was put on the FRP in 2005 by Puma (Bodge) Build, 62 has the same setup and i expect a few other do. I will be replacing it with the new Piper system at the end of the year hopefully.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice Detail here, and great pictures and writeup as well, very professional all the way :thumb:

Your car looked stunning at the KDS Event, nice seeing a Ford Racing Puma in the flesh, they are certainly unique; yours is in great condition, not many around, Credit to yourself for your hard work, and being a great person to chat to on the day :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking great mate, nice to see the AF team looking after you.

Much nicer than that Gally (Becks) FRP  only joking

Tough Coat is a good choice of LSP, 3 layers has lasted 5 months so far on my Golf.

Thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## Lord Flashheart (May 5, 2011)

Love the look of these. Just need to get it down off the stilts. There are 4x4's that have less tyre to wheel arch clearance.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> Looking great mate, nice to see the AF team looking after you.
> 
> Much nicer than that Gally (Becks) FRP  only joking
> 
> ...


Thanks Simon, much appreciated dude, James and Sian was fantastic i bet you enjoy having them as your neighbours?


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

cracking job mate and a stunning motor


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Just seen the kds update mate. It looked very nice in the flesh. As was said, a bit of finishing polish and it'll be perfect!

Nice little ford corner we had there too... you did a nice job of blocking out the Civic in the shots... :thumb: :lol


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

-PJB- said:


> Just seen the kds update mate. It looked very nice in the flesh. As was said, a bit of finishing polish and it'll be perfect!
> 
> Nice little ford corner we had there too... you did a nice job of blocking out the Civic in the shots... :thumb: :lol


Yep, 100% PJB is right there, your car did look stunning KDS, as mentioned the paint needs refining with a Finishing polish as PJB has said, then your paint will be perfect Buddie, then just maintain from careful washing afterwards :thumb:

Nice seeing you both at the KDS event :thumb:


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> Just seen the kds update mate. It looked very nice in the flesh. As was said, a bit of finishing polish and it'll be perfect!
> 
> Nice little ford corner we had there too... you did a nice job of blocking out the Civic in the shots... :thumb: :lol


Thanks again Phil, just gone thought the photos again and all have Fords in. Sorry Kev!

3M ultrafine will be ordered at the end of the month and will give it a good go over.



Trip tdi said:


> Yep, 100% PJB is right there, your car did look stunning KDS, as mentioned the paint needs refining with a Finishing polish as PJB has said, then your paint will be perfect Buddie, then just maintain from careful washing afterwards :thumb:
> 
> Nice seeing you both at the KDS event :thumb:


Thanks again buddy .


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who has tern they time to read my write up. It's very much appreciated.

I just wanted to say that i have been lucky enough yo win Polished Bliss's March Show & Shine. I'm extremely happy and i look forward to getting back out and refining the finish even more.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/show-and-shine-march-winner.html


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic mate, well played!

Never did get round to entering mine!


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Lovely car and I'm sure I've seen it around Chelmsford (I live there too )

I never realised how close Auto Finesse were too us, so I think I'll have to take a drive over to them shortly to stock up on some bits


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations on the win :thumb:

You must feeling sky high with those results and winnings :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice one bud! Only just seen this! :thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

love the gloss finish


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

gally said:


> Fantastic mate, well played!
> 
> Never did get round to entering mine!


Thank you, Worth a shot. Only takes a small amount of time to enter.



ReetB said:


> Lovely car and I'm sure I've seen it around Chelmsford (I live there too )
> 
> I never realised how close Auto Finesse were too us, so I think I'll have to take a drive over to them shortly to stock up on some bits


You probably have, it doesn't get driven much due to weather and work but i does come out sometimes.

They have moved in the last few months but still close .


Natalie said:


> Congrats :thumb:





Trip tdi said:


> Congratulations on the win :thumb:
> 
> You must feeling sky high with those results and winnings :thumb:


Thank you , i'm really happy. Still need to get it framed.



-PJB- said:


> Nice one bud! Only just seen this! :thumb:


Thanks Mate .



Brigham1806 said:


> love the gloss finish


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning car


Brian


----------



## stuartgbarrie (Apr 30, 2011)

superb job, quality finish


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you for your Comments .


----------



## bradbury (May 8, 2012)

Nice work, all worth it in the end, as said a future classic!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

If that's your first go detailing then you have done a great job there - looks really good on the finish.

the holograms don't look excessive and you can go at these again when you've a bit more time.

Well done and thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Bentleya said:


> Thank you to everyone who has tern they time to read my write up. It's very much appreciated.
> 
> I just wanted to say that i have been lucky enough yo win Polished Bliss's March Show & Shine. I'm extremely happy and i look forward to getting back out and refining the finish even more.
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/show-and-shine-march-winner.html


Hi Bentleya, I've had a good read of the article, Congratulations from myself :thumb:

The write up and attention to detail is too a high standard, keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Good effort..good enought to win a Polished Bliss title!
As for the holograms, these will occur if you use use an aggressive polish / pad combo (obviously needed in this case due to the hard clear coat). They are pretty easy to remove, I normally use a DA with something like DJ Lime Prime or a 3M / Menzerna finishing polish!:thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cracking job, love them cars, would hold on to it as i can see it being a bit of a future classic. Lovely gloss to the paint now. That tyre dressing looks the ticket, really nice finish. Any idea on durability of it?


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you to everyone so far who has taken they time to read though my thread and especially to those who have commented. All the nice comments is a real confidence boost.

@*Buck* - Thank you for your comments, i have since gone over the FRP again with a finishing polish pass using 3M Blue top polish. I will post some photos up later.

@*Trip tdi* - Thanks Mate .

@*G105ALY* - Thank you for taking the time to read and comment, it's very much appreciated. Regards to the holograms i have since done another pass with 3M's blue top finishing polish.

@*Sparky160* - Thank you, i plan on keep the FRP for a very long time and hopefully will have some more bits restored over the coming years.

With regards to the Auto Finesse Gloss tyre dressing which i used, when i first applied the dressing the FRP was only driven 3 times between March and May and each of these 3 times was in the sun and the dressing was holding up well.


----------



## phantomx0_1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice job! 

That car needs lowering!


----------



## MurrayVXR (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats buddy great job love the colour is it performance blue?


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you ,

The FRP is Imperial Blue which is very similar to the newer Performance Blue. Imperial Blue has a tint of Purple which gives it a nice deep colour.

*Imperial Blue Cars:*

Escort Cosworth
Mondeo ST200
Ford Racing Puma
Mk1 Focus RS
Mk 5 Fiesta Zetec S

*Performance Blue Cars:*

Mk 2 Focus ST
Mk 2 Focus RS
Mk 6 Fiesta ST
Mk 7 Fiesta Zetec S (S1600 Edition)
Mondeo ST220


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning work with great attention to detail.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Trophy#185 said:


> Beautiful


Thank You :thumb:



David Proctor said:


> Stunning work with great attention to detail.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Inked (Dec 20, 2013)

Sorry to bump, but that is a beautiful FRP! Need to get rid of my Audi and get one


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

If you would like any info on what to look for with looking at FRP's, don't hesitate to send me an email. aaron (at) racing-puma.co.uk


----------



## Inked (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks, gotta pluck up the courage to get rid of my A4 before I take the plunge. 

I've wanted one since owning a standard 1.7 puma back in 2007 but couldn't afford one, since I've been able to afford one I've been sucked into buying brand new cars instead.

Now seems the right time as I have only covered 13k miles in my A4 since buying it two and a half years ago


----------

